# squats using smith



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

areet fellas,

do is a favur n ansa me this,

is it best 2 use the leg extension, leg press or squat using the smith machine?

smith machine is realy doin me heed in at da moment.

am i geting any benefit from squating with this thing?

cheers


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Bin the Smith machine it will only put you on a route to bad knees/poorly developed abdominal-lower back stabilizer muscles and injury.

Do free-weight squats, if this is not an options do some leg-presses and straight-leg deads.

Jock


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Huh recieved a negative karma for this post???????


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would suggest free weight squats also...

Much better for you in the long run as they will help to strengthen the stabalising muscles over most of the body.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jock said:


> Huh recieved a negative karma for this post???????


How could you, that was spot on. Oh no I hope I dont get any negative points for agreeing with you.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Some people believe what they want to believe I guess!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

winger said:


> How could you, that was spot on. Oh no I hope I dont get any negative points for agreeing with you.


Thats what I thought...


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

me too - how do you get negative karma?


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

i gave ya a sum postive karma 4 this un. since u were da anly person dat answered 4 a boot a week or so. lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, smithy gets a lot of slagging but i still use it if i havnt got a spotting partner for my squats


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I just can't see the point of using a smith for squats - you may as well do a seated/lying leg press.

Steady away on my squats, i only ever use a weight i KNOW i can get at least 5 reps out with. I train alone.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats ok Jock I gave you a possitive reputation......  Heck you might get 1 bad but pick up 5 good.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Winger, I nearly punched the screen with Tren rage!!!!!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Jock said:


> Thanks Winger, I nearly punched the screen with Tren rage!!!!!


lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

in my opinion, there is no excuse for using the smith machine/towel rack.

there are many variant sof squats you can do that are perfectly safe in a power rack (i too train alone and would never dream of using any machine, esp the smith*):

PL squat

Oly squat

Overhead Squat

bulgarian squat

zercher squat

kneeling squat

partials

pistols

etc etc, that list is by no means exaugstive<<sp?

*the simth:

#1 puts your body through an unnatural range of motion - nuff said

but i'll add this anyway:

when i got a buddy of mine to pull his balls out his **** and get squatting in a power rack, his smith squat was around the 200kg mark for reps. in the rack (with no motor larning patterns for balence etc) that fell to 85kg. no BS


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

I don't see any problem with smith squats. Sure they're not as good as free wieght but if there's no barbell in the gym what you gonna do? Dumbell squats I guess.

It feels fine to me. Can you explain what you mean by unnatural movement?

I know leg presses are supposed to be the same but I'm not so sure. For me it just doesn't feel the same at all - I get ache but not out of breath. It doesn't feel like your whole body is involved so much; especially glutes.

Thing is, I don't have a barbell in my crumby gym and I love squats - it's one exercise that I feel I can really go for (other than calves and chest exercises). I'll try replacing with dumbells in a minute.


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

The smith doesn't allow for the proper angle of a squat movement. In a squat with good form, the barbell doesn't travel perpendicular to the ground, rather it travels in more of a slight forward arch. The Smith may not cause a problem for lifters using under 400lbs., but once you start to lift haevy, your joints are at serious risk for injury.

As far as the leg press, try placing your feet higher up on the platform and angle you feet slightly outwards. That should activate those glutes for you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you dont have a bar in your gym then I would bring your own beer........lol

No I would use the smith machine, but only under those cercumstances

Resistance is still resistance. Just work the muscle and get a good pump.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I train at home with a smith and do find the squat awkward. When I put the weight up the whole frame was rocking backward as lifted against the route it was trying to push me. Hence, next week I'm going to try hacks. Better than nothing at all, but if I keep doing full squats, injury is a cert.

That said, this is an interesting read:

http://www.exrx.net/ExInfo/SmithSquat1.html

After reading this, I may try again to see if it was my form but I cant see it. Unless I drop the weight and increase the reps?


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Jock said:


> Huh recieved a negative karma for this post???????


lol. to be honest, the whole karma thing isnt entirely accurate. Some people just give people points because they are best mates etc.. I got negative karma a while back for posting a perfectly fair & reasonable response to something also. I wouldnt worry about it!

Ive tried Smith Squats in the past when there hasnt been any other choice and personally i dont like them. You have to stand too far forward of the bar and the whole movement feels unnatural and awkward. I find i struggle to smith squat anywhere near what i can with a normal free barbwell/weights.

The leg press is completely different to doing full squats. I personally find the leg press much easier and can press much more weight than i can when squatting. When you squat, your whole body is involved in keeping the movement correct. You psyhologically also might not push yourself as much if you havent got a powerrack/spotter. Whereas on the leg press, its just your legs pushing and I find i can push myself harder.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont like doin squats on the smith but a matey at the gym got shot in the hip in the first gulf war and says it puts less stress on his hip and knees?

if u find it comfortable... continue, if not stop, easy as that


----------

